# Prairie rose bottle



## Mjbottle (Jan 22, 2021)

Picked this neat bottle up today from a friend, prairie rose mfg. Dominion glass mark underneath, ive never seen one and cant find any info on it either, have a look!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 22, 2021)

That's a nice deco, it's not a design I've seen before.  I don't know anything about the company but can confirm that it's from Edmonton


----------



## RCO (Jan 22, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> Picked this neat bottle up today from a friend, prairie rose mfg. Dominion glass mark underneath, ive never seen one and cant find any info on it either, have a look!



as mentioned in other post its from Edmonton Alberta , I can confirm that for sure . I don't really have a lot of other info on it , there was a number of different bottlers in Edmonton at that time so not really sure if it was one of the main ones or such , assume its 40's - 50's era


I looked thru my saved pictures and found one that shows a prairie rose acl bottle from Edmonton


----------



## Mjbottle (Jan 22, 2021)

Cool! Thanks for the info! Im glad i at least know where its from now.


----------



## Donas12 (Jan 23, 2021)

Here’s the Prairie Rose ones that I have. Don’t know anything about the company, but there is also a St Paul’s Alberta bottling connection. St Paul’s is a small town a couple hours east of Edmonton and had at least one other bottler also.
The oldest Rose bottle I’ve ever come across is the one on the left  - maybe 30s era.
The Acl is definitely more common and the only version I have seen so far...


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 23, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> Picked this neat bottle up today from a friend, prairie rose mfg. Dominion glass mark underneath, ive never seen one and cant find any info on it either, have a look!


I never really liked Crown tops much but I really like that one


----------



## RCO (Jan 23, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Here’s the Prairie Rose ones that I have. Don’t know anything about the company, but there is also a St Paul’s Alberta bottling connection. St Paul’s is a small town a couple hours east of Edmonton and had at least one other bottler also.
> The oldest Rose bottle I’ve ever come across is the one on the left  - maybe 30s era.
> The Acl is definitely more common and the only version I have seen so far...View attachment 217613




as mentioned I had heard of the prairie rose brand from Alberta 

but haven't seen the octagon or beehive bottles before . 

the octagon bottles usually seem to date from the 30's era but some were used in the 40's , more commonly used in Ontario , haven't seen that many from out west


----------



## Jazepeters (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Mjbottle (Jan 28, 2021)

Jazepeters said:


> View attachment 217978


Very nice!


----------



## HouTxSoda (Feb 10, 2021)

This one is for sale on eBay right now, not sure if its from one of you guys, but it shows the bottler as "Prairie Rose Mfg. Co. Ltd. Edmonton".


----------

